# Rabbit pooping in nest box



## devittjl (Jun 24, 2004)

Nest box is build into hutch so can not be removed.

Can I just block it off until a week before she ready to give birth?


----------



## MamaSheepdog (Feb 6, 2013)

I would clean it thoroughly to remove lingering odor and keep it blocked until at least day 28 of gestation. Usually you see the does begin gathering hay when they are getting ready to kindle, but to be safe you can give her access before seeing any signs.

If the nesting area is large she may continue pottying in it even after the kits are born. She should only have a couple of inches clearance around her.


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Oct 30, 2010)

i dont put the nest box in till day 30. so i agree. block it off.


----------



## Bone (Jan 11, 2013)

I have built on nest boxes for my grow out pens I use also, What I have found is it is generally the rabbit. I call it the dumb trait and will actually cull them out if I have one that continues to do it. I have noticed that the ones that do it are not the brightest bulbs in the chandler also. It truely seems to be associated with their personalities and traits. To me its a cleanliness issue and one rabbit doing can add hours to choirs for no good reason. Occasionally I will get a rabbit that will do it and I will change the cage around some and see if it makes a difference if not they are generally bunnie mcbites soon. But I am willing to bet if you spend anytime with them you will notice if she is doing it because she is a little Rainman like or spite. about 75% of the time for me I have noticed they just arent great rabbits to start with. but I have had a few do it for spite of unhappiness about something in their cage etc. Sounds crazy I know but I have watched it first hand.


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Oct 30, 2010)

> *not the brightest bulbs in the chandler*


i like that.


----------

